# Gilleni Hatching



## Nephrurus (Feb 3, 2009)

G'day all, 

Late last year quite a few people were enquiring about Pygmy Mulga Goannas, as to whether I had hatchlings and now I finally do!

The first clutch has hatched! Here are a few pictures of last years babies as I'm not home to take pictures of them at the moment. 


















I've got more eggs to come as well!

Cheers!


-H


----------



## aoife (Feb 3, 2009)

they are the cutest thing!!!!!! i have one adult male and i love him to bits!! hmm...its my birthday in 3 weeks maybe i should put some hatchies on my list!!


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 3, 2009)

They are awesome little critters. The adults eventually become handleable as well and when kept together are always interacting with each other.


----------



## Lars K (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome, well done!!! 

And congratulations on the babies!


----------



## richardsc (Feb 4, 2009)

gotta love gillens,so yours are late this year,my first clutch last season hatched before christmas,this season they have only started showing mating behaviour of late,so fingers crossed,i had a few enquireys to,there quite hardy little beasts,highly recoomend them


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 4, 2009)

Great looking monitor!! and of course congratulations!!


----------



## levis04 (Feb 4, 2009)

very nice Henry, stunning photos too. send them to me LOL!


----------



## Sean#1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*gilleni*

gday mate
just wondering if u are going to sell any and what price?
thanx


----------



## royce_23au (Feb 5, 2009)

hi,
great pics mate,
nice gillens to ,im hope to get some soon,
cheers leigh


----------



## Kirby (Feb 5, 2009)

V nice. definitely on the list.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Feb 5, 2009)

great pics!


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheers guys... I really enjoy breeding gillens goannas. They are really trouble free as juveniles, so long as they are kept hot and are able to bask. 

i'm going to have to sell them all. I don't have room or time for a heap of young gilleni.

-H


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm finally back home so I can take some photos of the new babies. 

-H


----------



## Kirby (Feb 9, 2009)

and there price tag is?



i have blown away the herp piggy bank, with 13 new reps in just over two weeks. another 4 in the next few weeks. But, would love gilleni.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful Reps "_' Grats


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 10, 2009)

I have advertised them for sale now and 3 have already been snapped up...


----------

